# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Competition Commentary

## cedwards105

I thought we should have a place for commentary on the competition.

It's exciting to think that those competitors in earlier times zones might be scoring points already! I keep checking the scoreboard, but it's probably too soon.

Does anyone have a soundtrack for competitive dreaming (or dreaming in general)? I feel like a good competition should have music. Lang suggested "Break My Stride", which seems appropriate. I'm a fan of the Rocky soundtrack myself for any competition.

----------


## Saizaphod



----------


## FryingMan

This is a favorite, and actually the lyrics are VERY relevant for dreaming!  This is great for psyching yourself up, very upbeat, fast tempo, super high energy.

"Tonight, I'm going to have myself a real good time..."

----------


## FryingMan

My bedtime has been creeping later.   I need to get that under control, it's starting to affect dreaming.   Two very light dreaming nights in a row, can't afford those in a competition!

----------


## cedwards105

I think I may need to get my caffeine consumption under control. That's my going hypothesis for why I have had trouble with lucidity in the past month or so. I'm restless until the melatonin kicks in, and then I'm out so quick there isn't much time to MILD or WILD. It's like I'm either awake or asleep, without much transition.

Why DILDs aren't happening I don't know. Last night I was experiencing a dream sign, and was telling someone about how I often dream about that kind of thing. Didn't even do a reality check. I might have been pulling in some nice scores if this competition had taken place back in October.

----------


## FryingMan

> I think I may need to get my caffeine consumption under control. That's my going hypothesis for why I have had trouble with lucidity in the past month or so. I'm restless until the melatonin kicks in, and then I'm out so quick there isn't much time to MILD or WILD. It's like I'm either awake or asleep, without much transition.
> 
> Why DILDs aren't happening I don't know. Last night I was experiencing a dream sign, and was telling someone about how I often dream about that kind of thing. Didn't even do a reality check. I might have been pulling in some nice scores if this competition had taken place back in October.



Caffeine is a potent sleep drive inhibiter.  It's also supposedly a great lucidity enhancing supplement if you can get to sleep on it, taken in a WBTB.   Yes, it's good to figure out your caffeine boundaries: latest time you can take it, and in what amounts, without affecting sleep.

Don't worry about the missed dream sign.  You're dreaming about dream signs and lucid dreaming, so you're really really close.   I did DJ in two dreams a couple nights ago, but my in-dream awareness of dreams has been extremely low as of late.   So you're in a pretty good spot there, the LDs will come  :smiley: .

----------


## cedwards105

> Caffeine is a potent sleep drive inhibiter.  It's also supposedly a great lucidity enhancing supplement if you can get to sleep on it, taken in a WBTB.   Yes, it's good to figure out your caffeine boundaries: latest time you can take it, and in what amounts, without affecting sleep.



Yes, in the past it seems as though some caffeine has helped with the lucid dreaming, particularly a caffeine + melatonin combination. Although sometimes I have done this because I have been awake late working or studying, so it's also possible that my brain was just more engaged in critical thinking. 





> I did DJ in two dreams a couple nights ago, but my in-dream awareness of dreams has been extremely low as of late. So you're in a pretty good spot there, the LDs will come .



I did that last night. My recall was pretty good in the dream, too. 

I don't think I realized how advanced Sensei and Hukif were before this competition. I hope I can get there some day. That's kind of amazing.

----------


## FryingMan

> Yes, in the past it seems as though some caffeine has helped with the lucid dreaming, particularly a caffeine + melatonin combination. Although sometimes I have done this because I have been awake late working or studying, so it's also possible that my brain was just more engaged in critical thinking. 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that last night. My recall was pretty good in the dream, too. 
> 
> I don't think I realized how advanced Sensei and Hukif were before this competition. I hope I can get there some day. That's kind of amazing.



They are quite astonishing, yes.   They showcase what you can achieve when talent meets unwavering determination (and starting at a young enough age).

----------


## AtomicChocolate

> They are quite astonishing, yes.   They showcase what you can achieve when talent meets unwavering determination (and starting at a young enough age).




That's interesting, training for lucid dreaming like it's a sport or something LOL. Quite reassuring though, that it's a skill anyone can learn and improve at, rather than just something people are randomly gifted with.

----------


## FryingMan

> That's interesting, training for lucid dreaming like it's a sport or something LOL. Quite reassuring though, that it's a skill anyone can learn and improve at, rather than just something people are randomly gifted with.



Oh yes, it's a trainable combination of closely interacting skills like any skill, combined with mental/awareness development.   Consistency and determination and never quitting are rewarded in the long run.   p.s. those guys are incredibly imaginative and creative and have developed their systems and dream worlds and abilities to such amazing heights.  They are (and have been) immersed in dreaming for decades from a young age.

----------


## JadeGreen

Someone at some point asked about the lucid dreaming training montage music. This seems appropriate.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0czsLLphnSs

----------

